# Flames New betta bowl setup



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi my names Flame , I am a orange VT
this is me:









This is my new home:









New new water params are:
Ammonia: 0.25-0.50ppm
N03= 5.0+ppm
Ph=7.6
temp=80F

I look forward to your comments


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

What a very beautiful home indeed!!! and too mention.. A VERY beautiful fishhhhh


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you - look forward to comments about his conditions.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It looks like he has a touch of fin rot. For now, just make sure his water is ultra clean, and maybe add a pinch of aquarium salt (dissolved first into the new water you change in). Most of the time clean water is all they need to recover, but if it gets worse you can look at more intensive treatment.

The water parameters aren't ideal - detectable ammonia means you have it either in your tap water, or you need to increase water changes. Have you tested your tap water?

If the ammonia's in your tap water, be sure to use a drop per gallon of Prime or Ammo-Lock (I recommend Prime) per day to render it harmless.

The tank's small, but you can upgrade that in time. Since you can fit a heater, it'll do for now. Do you know how many gallons it holds? Water change schedule varies with tank size. A bowl that size probably needs to be changed 100% every day or every other day. If you have no other way to know, you can use a gallon water jug and measure how much it takes to fill the bowl during changes.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*flames betta bowl setup*



hrutan said:


> It looks like he has a touch of fin rot. For now, just make sure his water is ultra clean, and maybe add a pinch of aquarium salt (dissolved first into the new water you change in). Most of the time clean water is all they need to recover, but if it gets worse you can look at more intensive treatment.
> 
> The water parameters aren't ideal - detectable ammonia means you have it either in your tap water, or you need to increase water changes. Have you tested your tap water?
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice...
yes from the source the water tests .25ppm( our water is well water)
I do have Ammo-Lock, as I cant get Prime here.
I thought that bettas dont like 100% water changes.?
My bowl is 12 Litres.

As for fin rot- exactly how much salt is needed??
As I will be doing a water change soon.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have noticed that his water has gone a little cloudy.
so I will put the bowl under a slow running tap , which normally clears the cloudiness.
Also add 3 drops of ammo lock as recommended.
and a pinch of disolved aq. salt.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*flames betta bowl setup*



hrutan said:


> It looks like he has a touch of fin rot. For now, just make sure his water is ultra clean, and maybe add a pinch of aquarium salt (dissolved first into the new water you change in). Most of the time clean water is all they need to recover, but if it gets worse you can look at more intensive treatment.
> 
> The water parameters aren't ideal - detectable ammonia means you have it either in your tap water, or you need to increase water changes. Have you tested your tap water?
> 
> ...


After letting the tap run slowly in the bowl for 30+ min.
The ammonia is now 0-0.25ppm. 
will add 3 drops of ammo lock and a pinch of dissolved aq. salt


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am feeding him 2 omega ones in the morning and 2 in the evening.
will give him a treat on saturday and fast him on sunday


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That all sounds good. By a pinch I really mean a pinch - it's more of a gentle preventative, and more salt than that isn't good for them unless you're trying specifically to treat something. Fin rot is best treated with clean, warm water and 100% water changes every day until it's gone.

Lucky you with well water. No chlorine! You might want to pick up water conditioner anyway, if you have the chance and money - a good conditioner also removes heavy metals. Be sure to read the label first to make sure it does that.

Bettas don't really enjoy 100% water changes, but in the case of illness or very small containers, it's the best. When you don't remove water 100%, it becomes a sneaky slow build-up of ammonia, because the leftover water has ammonia in it, and it blends with the clean water you're putting in. Every water change, the fresh water has less and less of an edge over the dirty water already present.

When you do 100% water changes, you clean everything, including the gravel, temperature match the water as best as you can, and then float your betta in the new tank. Acclimate him as though he is going into a brand new tank for the very first time by letting him adjust to the temperature, and then slowly replacing his cup water with the tank water over the course of around 30 minutes. If you do so gently, they will have a minimum of stress.

If that bowl is 2.5 gallons, after the fin rot is gone you can go to one 50% and one 100% change per week. That should keep the water clean enough for his continued good health.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I use Api pur for water conditioner.
oh... i didnt know about cleaning everything when doing 100% WC.

I let the tap run slowly on his bowl over a period of time and that removed the cloudiness.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep  If you don't have a filter, you won't be able to cycle the tank. Instead, you'll want to clean everything around once a week, with a partial water change in the middle of the week somewhere. That cleans up any debris, fish poop, or leftover food that you might have missed during the mid-week cleaning.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok...
i dont have a filter, so 100%WC once a week, that sounds ok, and say 50% mid week.
any other tips


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

he seems to be having difficulty eating the omega 1 pellets , he trys to take one and he keeps head butting it.

thats worrying to me, as he may not be getting enough food.
????


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can try cutting them in half. He may also not like hard food, so you can try soaking the pellets for 5 minutes before feeding.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

will try that tomorrow as some of the pellets have sink doh!!!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I will have to see what works best, either cutting it in half or soaking it.
I do have Api betta pellets, which are smaller, but they dont seem to like those.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't worry too much. They can go a very long time without food, so you can figure out what is going on without worrying too much about his safety.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks for that


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

going to try and cut pellet in half in a bit and see if he can eat it.....
will keep you's posted on progress


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok. so I just went to feed him....
1.- tried cutting the pellet in half- not so easy as it disintegrates into pieces..
2.- soaked them....not successful- he takes too long and before you know it they have sunk.

I tried a few api betta pellets which he wasnt sure about at first, these are a lot smaller than the Omega one, but he did manage to eat one, which got me thinking that I will have to try harder to cut the Omega one pellet in half.

very frustrating not seeing him eat.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just done a 100% WC as found some type of fungus appearing around top of bamboo.

added a pinch of AQ salt and will post water params later.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok...
so after a 100% water change with water cond. and ammo- lock

water params are as follow:
Ammonia:0.25ppm
nitrate= 0ppm

will do a partial WC mid week and retest and post results


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The ammo lock won't remove the ammonia, it'll still be detectable. It just locks it up into a harmless form for 24-48 hours. So don't panic, it's probably your tap water.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

yes it is the tap water, but before when I ran the tap into bowl slowly, I had it down to 0ppm.
but like you said I will add some drop in every day.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I managed to chop the pellets in half or so, and he ate them ok yay!!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

will do a partial WC tomorrow and post water param results.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I need a plant for the bowl that feeds from the water column.
any ideas??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Java fern. You can tie it to one of the glass beads or the rock and it does fine in most water conditions.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

any others, the shop I use cant seem to get it any more


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Marimo moss balls are easy and fun. Otherwise, you'll have to check threads on the Planted Tank forums. I'm no expert on plants


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats what I am doing


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So just did a partial water change and brilliant results:
Ammonia= 0ppm(yellow)
N03= 0ppm(yellow)

so I add a few drops of Api ammo-lock
and a pinch of Aq.salt diluted for preventative measures


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so I have been feeding him 2 pellets in the morning 1 in the afternoon and 2 in the evening, but lately or should I say this morning he wasnt bothered with eating.
should I change feeding routine or just cut down amount in the morning.
expert help needed here.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He wasn't interested at all? Hmm. I wouldn't be too nervous, yet. The feeding amount looks fine. I'd stick to the routine, and see if he regains his appetite within a day or two. Also think about anything that you might have changed nearby that could be bothering him.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just gave him another 2 and he was just resting still and no interested


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

How's his water doing?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

haven't tested it today I am going to give him some treat tomorrow and will do a 100% WC and post results here


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*betta not eating*



hrutan said:


> How's his water doing?


I am going to do a water test tomorrow, because my last betta did the say and soon after died.
he is just on the edge at the top and not moving or eating and these are the same signs that my other betta had, so going to do a test and do a 100% WC , coz I dont want him to die.

I am beginning to learn to notice these signs and should act on them, betta not eating or swimming around- check water params


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's very strange. I mean, it sounds like you're doing all the right things.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just reading other posts about this issue here.
its 5.50am here I will do a water test first thing and post results. and do water change today instead of tomorrow.

when i do water change i dilute a pinch of aq.salt into tank as u said


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

really dont want to loose this guy. today is his treat day as sundays i will be fasting him= I have dried food, like bloodworm, mosquito larvae, etc

this is what i have for treats:
http://www.sera.de/en/products/in_category/food-specialties-264/product/sera-fd-mixpur.html


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*question about water*



hrutan said:


> That's very strange. I mean, it sounds like you're doing all the right things.


I have been thinking, and was wondering if this could be a factor, our water is very hard where I live and also our water is from a aquifer or well and has high level of calcium, could this affect him and if so what can I do??

I use water conditioner Api Aquapur which takes out the heavy metals and Api ammo-lock as instructed by urself, but these other factors I am not sure about.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So as promised read water params and suspects were found: 
Temp: 80F
Ammonia: 0.50-1.0ppm
N03: 5.0-10.0ppm

did a 100% WC +
added: 1ml of Api aquapur
1ml of Api ammo-lock
1 pinch of AQ salt diluted.

I fed him a couple of dried red worm cut up, which he hasnt eaten yet, he is still on the surface still, he may just be acclimatizing himself back....

your comments are well appreciated.
tomorrow I will fast him


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

After changing water he is still just still on top, and this is what happened to other one....
I am wondering if it is the hard water and the calcium in it??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

They can usually adapt just fine to hard water - I have very hard water here. That ammonia got pretty high, that can be part of it if he's sensitive, but usually you'd see gasping and things if ammonia was a problem.

Are you slowly acclimating him when you put him back in the bowl after a big water change?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no. i just pour him back in. 
Its worrying because he is still in the same place and is going the same way the other one went.
Do you want me to read water params again??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

OK! It sounds like he's actually going into shock. 

When you do a 100% change, you want to acclimate him just like he's going into the bowl for the very first time, even though it's the same source water. Float him in a cup with his old tank water, remove the old tank water in the cup bit by bit and replace it with the new bowl water over the period of about a half an hour. Tap water varies from day to day. The mineral content, PH, temperature - everything can be different - sometimes wildly different - every time you turn on that tap, and fish are super sensitive.

Give him some time to recover, there's a chance he'll perk up in a few days. You can try putting a damp towel over his bowl to darken it, fish like the dark and it will make him more comfortable - just watch the temperature because the extra insulation can make the water temperature rise too high.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

oh no....
do you think i should increase the temp a bit and make the water a little warmer for it might help?

I dont have any towels available at the mo.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

its a lot of work, but i suppose if i dont want to loose him thats what I have to do.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nah, leave the temperature as is. If you don't have a towel, maybe an old shirt?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so I need to sort of black him out??? for how long??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok dmap to over bowl.
how long should i leave it like that??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

A day or two. You'll of course want to peek in now and then and see if he'll take food at feeding times.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok he is on fasting tomorrow, so maybe monday morning I will peek in...


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd check on him tonight and tomorrow. If he passes due to the shock (which could happen) you'll want to know so that you can remove him.

Don't kick yourself too much, either. This is a learning experience for all of us.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*flames betta bowl setup*



hrutan said:


> I'd check on him tonight and tomorrow. If he passes due to the shock (which could happen) you'll want to know so that you can remove him.
> 
> Don't kick yourself too much, either. This is a learning experience for all of us.



so I checked him this morning and he is still ok but just in a different position at the top and also have added a few drops of ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*flames betta bowl setup*



hrutan said:


> I'd check on him tonight and tomorrow. If he passes due to the shock (which could happen) you'll want to know so that you can remove him.
> 
> Don't kick yourself too much, either. This is a learning experience for all of us.



good news - I took the towel off briefly to remove any uneaten food and re-dampen the towel and he started to swim around a bit, but I have dampened the towel again and re-covered him for today. will check him again tomorrow and see if he wants to eat.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Excellent! Sounds like he'll pull through, then.

If doing frequent 100% changes and re-acclimating him every single time seems like a lot of work (and it is), you may wish to consider eventually picking up a large tank. My two bettas are each in 10 gallons with filters (which I admit is excessive), but I only need to do a 50% change once a week, and the fish can stay in there for that.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I dont think I will be getting a bigger one for a while.
We are in the process of selling our house and anything could happen at any time and getting another tank would be just more to have to move when we go back to the UK, where everything is cheaper.
but I will try and re-acclimate him on every 100% WC


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Like I said on another thread.
my betta is in the kitchen on a granite work top thats 1-1.5 inches thick and below is the washing machine which I thought could also be stressing him, but the washing machine isnt always on , so i think its what u had said already.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> I dont think I will be getting a bigger one for a while.
> We are in the process of selling our house and anything could happen at any time and getting another tank would be just more to have to move when we go back to the UK, where everything is cheaper.
> but I will try and re-acclimate him on every 100% WC


Seems good. That will probably solve most of the problem. The washing machine might not help if it shakes his bowl, but not being acclimated to the new water is a much, much bigger danger.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I uncovered him today- its 8.45am and just feed him 2 pellets and he just didnt move from his spot- no interest what so ever in the food.

He really has me baffled.
I am going to make not of what times of day he eats and stick to those days..
just I am still looking for help


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You might want to try blood worms or some other super special treat. If they're dried, soak them a couple of minutes first, that makes them safer and more palatable. If he's still listless tomorrow, it's time to fill out a form on the disease and emergencies thread, because I'm flat out of advice.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have just come back from the beach and he still is not interested, I tried dried bloodworm, and didnt even move.

I took a reading of the ammonia and it read 0.50ppm so I decided to do a partial WC and add a few drops of ammo-lock, but still interest.
he is really testing me- really do not know what to do...


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been reading this thread. Could it be that your decoration (his cave) might be giving off a smell and leaking toxins into the water? Check this out.
Let us know how your fish is doing. We can't emphasis enough how clean warm water is the key to betta fish health. Keep swimming.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

will be getting some fresh plants soon....
so may remove cave


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Live plants are always good. Fish love them so much, and they're attractive, too.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

he is still not moved- its 6.42am I just checked him and he is not swimming around, if he continues not to eat he will die like the other one.

I am going to post in fish disease to see if there is something I am missing or something I can do.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

this morning i removed him from the tank- and took a close look at him,
he seemed too be a little bloated to me
here are some photos:



























































he also seems to have problems swimming...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Bad news I removed him when doing a change and he passed away.

second betta to die on me, I have all the necessary products and they just seem to die....
I am really P****d Off


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That was dropsy. If you see swelling and then raised scales (that's called pineconing), your fish is suffering from internal organ failure. The set of symptoms is called "dropsy." Shock from lack of acclimation shouldn't do that, I don't think... that is so strange. I wonder if there _is_ something in your water? Did the other one do the same thing? Did you use the same bowl?

I think at this point, you might want to talk to the experts over in bowls, habitats, and accessories. I've kind of adopted you over here in the journal section, but while a journal is excellent to document progress, many people don't read them. People in the journal section are just as likely to be talking about the love life of their cat as they are fish things, after all.

The bowl and accessory crowd will want a list of what products (including brands) that you're using, and what happened to each fish. They'll probably be interested in your water specifications, too. They'll be familiar with brands, with products, and with setups, and problems with each.

I'm so sorry for your loss. How hurtful and frustrating, all at once.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

a bit busy at the mo for posting all info.
the bowl is generic and doesnt have a brand


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I was just figuring I'd point you in the right direction. I feel pretty helpless about your situation.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

do you think if i increase the temp from 80 to 84F and add a pinch of diluted ES in the tank I may prevent dropsy

I have a med called Sera Omnipur, but i am unable to get hold of the other ones, looking at another betta later today


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

No, 84 is unhealthy for bettas. 80 is best, and medicating without a present cause creates more problems than it solves. I am unsure why you have had two die with dropsy symptoms, and am wondering about possible contaminants in your system - either in the water or present on the decor from the first fish, if any of that was shared.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

what if i clean bowl with alcohol, like somebody has told me here and somebody else has said do 100%wc for the first 3 days, but no decor in bowl for those days??

i want to prevent this happening to next betta I may get tomorrow


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's possible your first fish was sick, and the disease survived in the habitat to infect Flame.

If you clean the bowl and heater and all of its fastenings with rubbing alcohol, let it evaporate off, and then rinse well with tap water, that should take care of any pathogens on the bowl itself. I'd just pitch the beads and decorations and get new ones, personally. They aren't expensive enough to try saving, and that will at least rule out one thing: The habitat. It doesn't rule out your source water.

If you want to play it safe, you can use bottled spring water (NOT purified water or distilled water). But, if you do that you need to take an extra, extra long time acclimating your new betta before releasing him for the first time. I mean, two hours. Float him to match temperature, and then take water out of his cup and drip it back in, bit by bit. Spring water is drastically different from what they're used to, and switching them over too quickly can throw them into shock.

I've never heard of doing 100% wc for the first three days with no decor. I'm not sure what purpose that would serve. Your previous water change schedule should have been fine.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I appreciate ur help really...
I am going to start off with cleaning bowl, thermo and heater in alcohol, no decor until i see progress
I will start another journal which i would really like u to post comments to and I will post water params daily as much as I can.
If this one dies on me- it will be my last for a while the crowntail is a bit more expensive than the others, but its not the money that why I am not continuing, like u say could be a number of things, so if he does die until I can eliminate all problems then I am no longer fit or prepared to keep these fish....


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

OK. Be sure to rinse off the equipment very, very well before you use it, and don't use soap. I'm happy to help. You can just use this thread, too, if you want. That way it doesn't clutter up the journal page.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok= I will use this thread.
any other advice you can give me???


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

using bottled water here would be too expensive, as I said earlier my water is well water, very very hard water with mineral and a lot of calcium.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just cleaned bowl, etc with ethyl alcohol 96%, I will let this evaporate and then rinse very well with hot water


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so as promised it got a new betta and he is a blue Crown tail 
very pleased

here are a few shots of him and his new set-up



















and this is his set up with all his stuff, the black pellets in the tub are Omega one pellets











just cleaning bowl after disinfecting it with alcohol before i acclimatize him.

I also have a new clean hiding toy for him, and some white sand, but thats once I see he is all ok


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have added 1ml of Api aqua pur and 1ml of Api ammo-lock and will add a pinch of Aq.salt before i put him in and test water params. will post results in a bit


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just slowly adding the tank water to the other water and temp in cup is droping nicely


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Ammonia is yellow so far so that means 0ppm
N03(nitrate) is yellow so thats 0ppm.

but I have been under the misconception that nitrate NO3 is worse than nitrite N02, but reading this forum I have been proved wrong, so some time soon got to get N02 test kit, as this can cause fish to become lethargic


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Update water is now reading ammonia 0.25ppm...
hmmmm


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful fish!

That's probably your source water, then. I wouldn't worry about it too much, just use the ammo-lock according to package directions, but ignore the "if it doesn't go away in a week" part. Without a filter, it's never going to go away. As long as you keep up on your water changes, that isn't going to be a horrible problem.

I also have bad source water. Someday, when you want to upgrade, you should consider getting a little sponge filter and cycling the tank. That will permanently remove any problem from ammonia, but it takes patience and time.

If you don't want to do that, long term the ammonia can cause a problem for your fish. I recommend switching to bottled spring water by replacing the tap water over two water changes, at some point. That's what I did for my work fish, because Mr. Kitty keeps getting sick.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

How do you mean over 2 water changes??
well CT is still in plastic cup with tank water in it at the mo.
tank temp 80F and his cup water is 2 degrees above.
My mum says that his eyes are a little bolgy and that was before we took him home


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

should I feed him today or let him get use to the environment??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so I have let him loose in the tank
temp dif:+2 degs.
and added a pinch of diluted aq.salt


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can offer food, he may or may not accept it, but as long as you remove any uneaten food it does no harm.

I meant over two by - the 50% change replace the old water with spring water, the 100% change fill the whole bowl with spring water. That lets the fish get used to it over a long period of time.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I will start off feeding him 1 pellet a day -treat on saturday and fasting on sunday


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*CTs schedule*



hrutan said:


> You can offer food, he may or may not accept it, but as long as you remove any uneaten food it does no harm.
> 
> I meant over two by - the 50% change replace the old water with spring water, the 100% change fill the whole bowl with spring water. That lets the fish get used to it over a long period of time.



I will try to get a couple of 5L bottles of spring water.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> I will start off feeding him 1 pellet a day -treat on saturday and fasting on sunday


You'll probably want to feed him between 4 and 6 pellets a day. My boys all get 3 in the morning and 3 in the evening, and fast on Sunday. It's kind of "average" for my group, since Buttercup would like more if I would just give him some more (please momma, please!), and Mr. Kitty would probably be OK with a little less. Every fish is different.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats what In used to do , but he would eat less and less.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That was probably an illness symptom, in retrospect. Once they've adjusted to their new home, which can take several days, they should be quite eager to eat. 4 out of my 6 ate on the first day. 1 didn't eat until day two, and the last one is still showing a slow appetite on day 3.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 1
observations: fish appear ok swimming around and then hiding.
fed him 3 pellets which I think he ate 1 of 3- good signs
water params for today:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm

must get a N02 kit as I have found out that this is worse than nitrate.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nitrite is unlikely to show up without a filter, so I wouldn't worry about it all that much. It's not a bad idea to check your tap water, but nitrite is unlikely to be present.

That all sounds good so far. =)


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

nice to have u back...
I have just fed him 2 pellets without a problem.
his eyes are different from other ones, it look like his eyes pretude out, but he seems fine and is swimming around and feeding.
I do believe now that cross contamination could have been the cause of the others death.
But as I was unaware of the cause and contagiousness I didnt think that there would be a problem with the ornaments.

I have some white aquarium sand ready when I see that things are fine.
How do you clean sand??
Am thinking about putting one of my small amano shrimp in at a latter stage to eat any leftovers that he may miss...


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

To clean sand, pour it into a clean bucket (or bowl, since you will not be using a lot) and then fill the bucket with water. Use your hand to move the sand around under the water, to get the dust and floating particles to come up, let it sit for a few minutes then pour off the water. Continue to add water, stir, let it settle, and pour out water until it's looking clear. Hopefully my instructions make sense?

I just switched my 10-gallon over to sand, so I used a bucket and rinsed the sand outside because I needed a lot more than sand than you will. I was also using pool filter sand, so I probably had to rinse more.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The aquarium sand might clump up and float a little after you add it, too. You know how sometimes right after you fill the bowl, there are bubbles on the side of the glass? Those can form in the sand too, and make it float. You can pop those bubbles with your hand and the sand will rain down.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

how do i get rid off the uneaten food and poo's if any??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

would an amano shrimp make a good tank mate??


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> how do i get rid off the uneaten food and poo's if any??


I have a turkey baster for that job! The nice thing about sand is that the food and poo sit on top instead of sinking in between gravel, so it's easier to find. I hover the tip of the turkey baster just above the food, or whatever else I need to remove, the suck it right up.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

good idea, will look into that


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

lunchtime feeding x2 pellets was positive

and now evening feeding x2 pellets was positive, he ate they both


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is all sounding very good.

I wouldn't put a tankmate in that little bowl, there's not enough water to diffuse the amount of waste a second creature will produce. Also, shrimp are supposed to be pretty sensitive to water parameters, which will be fluctuating in the bowl because there's no biological filter.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok advice taken


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Cts journal:
DAY 2
general observations, fish appears ok , he is swimming around and I have just fed him 3x Omega one pellets which he ate.
Water params:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrate:0ppm

Added 3 drops of Api ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

evening fed for CT
3 pellets all eaten.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

CTs Journal DAY 3:
general observations- he is swimming around happily 

water params:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
N03(nitrate):0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

update ...
the ammonia is getting a little darker between 0.25ppm and 0.50ppm possibly


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning feed 3 pellets= 3 pellets eaten

I forgot its his treat day today so tonight I will feed him some dried blood worm and mosquito larvae.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just purchased a nice large anubias for betta- an anubias heterophylia- was wondering how safe it would be to put it straight in the bowl??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

As long as it didn't come from a tank with fish in it, it should be safe to put directly in the bowl. 

You'll want to check planting instructions - some water plants like to be tied to something, others like their roots buried. There's a possibility, if it didn't come from one of those plastic tubes at petco, that there will be snail eggs on the plant. Snails are harmless. Some people love them, some people hate them. I like them, so I leave them alone, but if you get them and hate them, just pull 'em out.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no the plant was just with other plants no fish.
water has remained more or less at 0.25ppm for ammonia,
what are your thought about WC
I also fed him dried blood worm, he couldnt get enough...lol


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd keep to the same schedule. I _think _anubias is one of the ones that isn't harmed by a 100% WC (ask in the planted tank section). Your fish will love the plant, which will help with stress and boredom, but the plant isn't the fast-growing type that will keep the water measurably cleaner.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

when should I do my WC- ammonia reads 0.25ppm still??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you switch to spring water? If so, and it's reading .25, you're overdue for a water change, and should probably handle that now. Same water change schedule as before - one 50% and one 100% per week, assuming the anubais can handle a 100% change. If not, then do about 80% and watch the water parameters like a hawk.

If you're still using tap water and it's coming out at .25, keep to the 50% midweek and 100% at end of the week water change, and dose 2 drops per gallon of ammo-lock (no more), per day.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Anubias can handle 100% water changes. Until I tied mine down, I would just let it float and and actually move it to the little KK with Nosey for big water changes/working on his tank. 

You can let it float, tie it down, or bury the roots - just don't bury the rhizome. (The stem part where leaves and roots come out).


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*ct's water change*



hrutan said:


> Did you switch to spring water? If so, and it's reading .25, you're overdue for a water change, and should probably handle that now. Same water change schedule as before - one 50% and one 100% per week, assuming the anubais can handle a 100% change. If not, then do about 80% and watch the water parameters like a hawk.
> 
> If you're still using tap water and it's coming out at .25, keep to the 50% midweek and 100% at end of the week water change, and dose 2 drops per gallon of ammo-lock (no more), per day.


I decided not to use spring water as i want to get him used to my well water,
so I will get him out tomorrow and do a 50% wc.

I think the idea of using spring water is of but couldnt see the point for using just over 2 wc and then continuing to use the tap water


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 4
rather than doing a 50% WC I will do a 100%WC and acclimatize him.
its also his fasting day today so that will be good for him.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

100% WC done-
grumpy has been acclimatized-
Api aqua pur added
Api ammo-lock added
pinch of AQ salt diluted and added.

His royal grumpiness is on fasting today.

new water params posted tomorrow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

was wondering when would be safe to add the aquarium sand??
I thought I would give it another week just to see how the fish is, and that would be the 2 weeks of observation......


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The sand is a "whenever you want" sort of thing. it would be easier to do when you're doing a 100% change, since his grumpiness won't be in the bowl.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

CTs Journal:
DAY 5
Ammonia:0.25ppm
nitrate:0ppm

feed him 3 pellets which he ate 

added 3 drops of ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 5 
Evening feed... x3 pellets eaten 
yay


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Things are looking good!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

lets hope it continues...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 6:
water params:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
N03: 0ppm

added 3 drops of ammo- lock

fed him 3 pellets and he ate the 3 yay

so far so good


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just double checked and there has been a slight increase in the ammonia tested its at .50ppm, so we are going to do a 50% WC anyway tomorrow.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I would do a water change as soon as you notice the ammonia level rising. It only takes a few minutes and will prevent your fish from spending hours in a toxic environment. 0.5 is not a wait and see level, it's a do something now level.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Will be doing a 50% WC today


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 7
fed him 3 pellets which he ate without problem 

now for his 50%WC


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

trying to get a photo is almost impossible.... as soon as he sees the camera i get
:tease:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

LOL yeah! Oh man. And if your camera has a slow shutter speed...? Forget it!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so evening feed 3 pellets, all eaten yay!!!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 8
water params:
Ammonia: 1.0ppm
N03: 0ppm

so I think a 100% WC is due, although I only did a 50% the other day.
He is eating fine, which is good.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

sand in bowl now....
just acclimatizing him...
photos to come


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

my new home 









now with sand...
100% WC is going to be interesting..
I have given him some treats for being good


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no problems with feeding: x3 pellets all eaten :smile:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was thinking...the ammonia probably rose faster than you expected because your boy is actually eating. ^_^;


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats true, but I am more aware of the dangers of letting it get too high now,
too many dead fish....
Its not as difficult as I thought, and if it does get high then I have too do a chaange or I risk loosing him too, which I dont want to happen.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 9-
fed him 3 pellets which he ate.
tested water params: Ammonia:0.25ppm
N03: 0ppm

so I added some ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

DAY 10- Saturday
So I fed him his 3 pellets which he ate with no problem...
But water params are:
Ammonia:0.50ppm( can I leave him in the bowl and run it under the tap to do a 50% WC or do i have to remove him from the bowl?)
N03:0ppm

he gets his treats today


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ideally, you can drain out half the water, and then gently pour new water in without taking him out. Just be sure to add the conditioner first.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

cheers....


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 11...
Fasting day today.
Water params: Ammonia:0.25ppm
N03:0ppm

I would normally do a 100% WC , but the pattern has changed a bit due to previous changes, so I will add some ammo-lock and keep testing and wait until it goes up more...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Day 12...
after his fasting he ate all his 3 pellets..
Water params today...

Ammonia:0.50ppm
Nitrate:0ppm

should I do a 100% WC??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, probably a good idea.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*water change*



hrutan said:


> Yeah, probably a good idea.



was that 50% WC or 100%WC???
many thanks


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd do the largest change you can without taking the fish out, because the sand will make it quite difficult otherwise. =)


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*water change*

somebody else recommend a 50% WC and never a 100% as its unfiltered???
what are your thoughts


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

In general, your tank won't cycle without a filter. That means helpful bacteria will not grow in enough numbers to convert ammonia to nitrites to nitrates. Therefore, a larger water change (up to 100%) is going to be better. Why? Because if you have .5 ammonia, and you remove half your water and replace it, you're going to end up with the difference between .5 and whatever's in your water. Napkin math says:

.5 ppm - 50% = .25ppm
But, you have .25 ppm tap water, so that will get added right back into the water, giving you a starting point between .25 and .5, with a couple of days to go until the next water change.

The ammonia starts piling up, unless you do your water changes so frequently that it outpaces the amount of ammonia your fish is putting into the water. You can do 50% every day or (maybe) every other day, and that should keep things good, or you can do a 50% and a 100% every week.

If you have a filter, you never want to do a 100% water change, because you want to get that tank cycled. In your case, that's not a concern.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks...
i understand what u r saying...maybe a careful 100% WC would be better, w/out stiring up the sand???


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Now, I'll add to that a bit - with a sand substrate, you'll want to make your water changes more like 80 or 90%, for a couple of reasons. 

First, and the greater issue in my opinion - you don't want to make a huge mess with the sand. :lol:

Second: The fish poop should stay right on the top of the sand, where it's easy to remove with a turkey baster. That means you can use the sand as a harbor for beneficial bacteria, without it holding waste and polluting the water.

There will be some helpful bacteria growth in the sand, eventually, and that will help with water quality. So try not to disturb the sand too much, aside from removing the poop when you see it.

With gravel I recommend a thorough vacuuming once a week, because fish poop falls between the rocks and will pollute the water.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

well I fed him 3 pellets today which he ate, will do a 100% WC today


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Need to do his 100% WC today... havent got around to doing it yet


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

10 of September...
100% WC done just waiting for water to settle after the sand got stired, before I re acclimatize him to the new water.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

water settled.... no he is being acclimatized


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So after 10% WC and acclimatizing him to the water-
My water Params are:
Ammonia:0.25ppm
nitrate: 0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just feed him 3 pellets which he ate without problem.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like his little fishy life is good. What are you thinking about doing for his bowl next?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

There isnt much room left to put anything else in.
i have sand, hiding pot and anubias plant.

I was hoping maybe you may have some ideas, as there is little space.

Next water change will be 50% if its still at 0.25ppm for ammonia-
maybe i will try to get a very small syphon as yjis would be better than tipping the bowl and disturbing the sand and like you say 80-90% WC instead


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

A siphon is straight-up useful. Very convenient. Just get used to getting a little fish water in your mouth if you're not quick enough covering it with your thumb getting it started lol.

Maybe a marimo moss ball or two? They are cute and come in a variety of sizes. :-D


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

about acclimatizing him...heres an interesting post
http://msjinkzd.com/news/acclimating-your-shipped-fish-or-invertebrates-to-their-new-tank/


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*moss ball*



hrutan said:


> A siphon is straight-up useful. Very convenient. Just get used to getting a little fish water in your mouth if you're not quick enough covering it with your thumb getting it started lol.
> 
> Maybe a marimo moss ball or two? They are cute and come in a variety of sizes. :-D


will maybe look into getting a small one


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Water params for today:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
N03: 0ppm

added some API ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

12 of September
water params today:
ammonia: 0.25ppm
nitrate:0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

The ammonia did rise to 0.5ppm.
so I added some ammo- lock and will wait until sunday and then do another water change


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

got my syphon for his bowl, but couldnt get any marimo


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

They can be hard to get. But if you keep a look out, they look like little green Tribbles :-D so they are pretty easy to spot in a fish store haha.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

any chance u could send one to me???
would pay u via paypal?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't have any spare, but if there's one at the local pet store, I'd be happy to pick it up for you - but the cost of international shipping might not make it worth it. I do not know how much it would cost. Do you think you could ask your pet store to order some for you? That might be better for your pocketbook.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

They are useless here, they only send the order to the boss who is somewhere else and it can take weeks.

If you can find out for me the cost of the item and shipping to Portugal, just put it in a small strong plastic container with water and well sealed into a jiffy bag and find out the cost, then I will let you know.

Just find out price of item and guess aprox weight for shipping and find out cost and let me know


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sure. I am stopping by a fish store tomorrow. If they have any small ones, I'll pick a couple up - and if you end up not wanting them, that is fine. I love moss balls and have plenty of tanks they can go in.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats great news...
just let me know how much shipping is


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

14th of September

Fasting day today-
done a 100%WC added API aqua pur and ammo-lock and just acclimatizing him


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Everything back to normal-
Fish back in bowl and content....
he is now on fasting till tomorrow


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The only moss balls were quite large. They get new shipments every now and then so I will keep looking for you.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*moss balls*



hrutan said:


> The only moss balls were quite large. They get new shipments every now and then so I will keep looking for you.


I appreciate your help, we are very limited here on the algarve, and they are only just beginning to get pet things, as they are not very pet in-orientated.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

No worries. In the mean time, I'll find out about international shipping rules.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats great thanks.

It looks like I maybe having to do more that 2 water changes a week with this guy I find that the ammonia jumps from .25ppm to .5ppm in a matter of moment from me taking the reading= may have to increase the amount of ammo=lock


----------



## Full black guppy (Sep 12, 2014)

LOVE your fish I have a female in that colour


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*betta colour*



Full black guppy said:


> LOVE your fish I have a female in that colour



The one in my avatar died, he was a veil tail,
The one I have now is a blue crowntail


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so he's feeding well, but didnt do a water test yesterday, will read it today.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so today water params were:
Ammonia: 0.50ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm

is a 50% WC recommended??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so 50%WC done +
added 1ml of API aqua pur &
1ml of API ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

looks like i may have to do more frequent 50% WC and the usual 100%WC end of week


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So far ammonia shows as 0.25ppm no doubt it will go up in a bit...stay posted...
nitrate: 0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

As suspected it did rise to 0.5ppm the ammonia.

what should I do???
more frequent 50%WC??
please advise


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the ammonia is rising after the water change so quickly, there must be something decaying to create it. You may have missed some food or poo in the substrate. I'd take your fish out and rinse the sand, although that's messy.

Have you considered purchasing a sponge filter? The tiniest size should fit just fine in his bowl. Eventually, given the constant ammonia levels, the filter would grow bacteria and help keep your water much cleaner.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I will clean the sand over weekend when I do a 90-100% WC.

dont have enough sockets for the filter 

I may try and increase the amount of ammo-lock it may help.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/GE-Grounded-6...d&sr=8-3&keywords=electrical+socket+extension

<3


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am moving soon so really dont want to buy more things to ship back....
want to keep it simple


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Fair enough! Just rinse the sand, then. Did you wash it before you put it in the bowl?

If not, expect lots of cloudy water. Just take the fish and plant out, put water in and swirl it around. Wait 10 seconds, pour the cloudy water out and repeat until all the sand settles quickly.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I put it in dry, but then let the tap run until all dust, etc was cleared


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

wouldnt stiring up the sand destroy the BB??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So 19 of Sept ...
Ammonia tested 1.0ppm, so I think its time for 90-100% WC, when I come back from shopping.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> wouldnt stiring up the sand destroy the BB??


The chances of you managing to cycle a fish bowl without a filter are slim to none. It does happen occasionally, but I wouldn't count on it. Expect, instead, on leftover food and poo getting buried in the sand by accident, decaying, and polluting the water.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just done a 100%wc and flushed out poo,etc,
he is now acclimatizing to the water


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So sand rinsed, fish acclimatized and now happily swimming back in bowl.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

he still has a healthy appetite


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

treat day today, although i forgot and fed him his 3 pellets will feed him some bloodworm this afternoon, and fast him tomorrow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Well no problem with his treats, dried bloodworm etc.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

guess i better test the water params tomorrow, I have been quite busy with business so time is short now for me...
its becoming every other day and i know thats not good


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

All you can do, is do the best you can with the time you have.

Sometimes I pick water changes over sleep...haha


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

he comes up to me in the morning to say "Im here feed me" and sometimes opens and closes his mouth at me...

definitely understands who i am and what I am doing


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So water params for today are: ammonia 0.25ppm so far, this will increase when i go back and view it.
N03:0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

and as suspected ammonia rose to 1.0ppm-
which means another 100%WC.

going to have to get a very small sponge filter.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If your store carries it, you can get bottled bacteria, labeled usually "SafeStart" or "QuickStart" that will help get your cycle jump started when you have a filter. It still takes a while, but nothing like the roughly 6 weeks a cycle usually takes.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*filters*



hrutan said:


> If your store carries it, you can get bottled bacteria, labeled usually "SafeStart" or "QuickStart" that will help get your cycle jump started when you have a filter. It still takes a while, but nothing like the roughly 6 weeks a cycle usually takes.


was looking at some sponge filters, small ones at that, but in my 2.5 gal bowl with hiding place and plant there is very little space..!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The tiniest filter is half the size of my fist, and I have very small hands. Part of the problem might be since you have a round bowl instead of a square tank there's no corner to put it in...but it should fit if the filter really is the smallest size.

My local store didn't carry the smallest ones and I had to ask them to order one.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

what do you suggest?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just feed him and he still has a good appetite, but couldnt do a water change yet as it was raining hard.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

:nicefish: and a cool tank. like the bamboo


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*CTs new set-up*



legos008 said:


> :nicefish: and a cool tank. like the bamboo


bamboo has gone and so has the red fish!!!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

24 th Septemeber..
finally got around doing a 90%WC and just waiting for heater to warm water up before acclimatizing him


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

going to try and get a filter....


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I did add twice amount of ammo-lock this time in bowl


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got my sponge filter, but not sure about batteria adding with a sponge filter:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290933963927

just need to get air pump now


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

water change done fish acclimatized and merrily swimming around


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

This is CT


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no problems with appetite


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I dont think there will be much space in his little bowl with filter, plant,heater and hiding pot


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

25th of September.
After doing a 90% WC and adding twice amount of ammo-lock

water params are:
Ammonia is 0.25ppm so far
Nitrate: 0ppm

wondering if there will be an increase in ammonia in a bit...?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

stayed at 0.25ppm  so added some more ammo-lock


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> I dont think there will be much space in his little bowl with filter, plant,heater and hiding pot


Any chance you could post a current picture?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

picture of bowl:


















and sponge filter:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290933963927


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*advice*



Zuzu said:


> Any chance you could post a current picture?



any advice for me???
many thanks


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a beginner when it comes to plants - is that anubias? If so, you could take it out of the pot, clean the dirt (or whatever) off the roots, and just let it float. That could free up space for when you put the sponge filter in. 

Otherwise, I don't think it's too crowded. There's still space between everything for your fish to swim.  I know each betta is different, but the two we have both spend most of their time in the plant leaves.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am unsure about floating it- it is an anubias and he does like to use the leaves as hammocks and resting places...
I will get the filter place it for 2 weeks to get some BB and meanwhile get an airpump...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so good appetite this morning, he ate all his 3 pellets.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Water params are still good:
Ammonia still only trace @ 0.25ppm
nitrate :0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just tested water params and looking really good so far....
very light green on ammonia= <0.25ppm ( this could increase in a short while)
and yellow on nitrate= 0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally hopefully the ammonia is going to stay between 0-0.25ppm
thats what it tested


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

fasting day today and possible 50% WC


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Ammonia now seems to be ok 
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
nitrate:0ppm

just added some more ammo-lock


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

still got a health appetite


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

will be picking up sponge filter soon, I suppose I will need nitrite test kit then?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, you'll want a nitrite test. Get the liquid test if you can, it's more accurate than strips and in the long run costs you less money, because it can be used so many times.

Were you planning on adding bacteria or letting the cycle happen naturally?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*bacteria*



hrutan said:


> Yeah, you'll want a nitrite test. Get the liquid test if you can, it's more accurate than strips and in the long run costs you less money, because it can be used so many times.
> 
> Were you planning on adding bacteria or letting the cycle happen naturally?


well I am still confused over this-
some say to use the cycled tank water in a bucket and wash the old media in it and also leave the sponge in the bucket with dirty tank water for a day,

others say

to leave the sponge filter in the cycled tank next to the other filter for 2 weeks,

i do not know what is best??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

very please again with water params:
ammonia: 0.25ppm
nitrate:0ppm

have done a water chage yet will do it beginning of the month and use the spreadsheet to plot the results


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> well I am still confused over this-
> some say to use the cycled tank water in a bucket and wash the old media in it and also leave the sponge in the bucket with dirty tank water for a day,
> 
> others say
> ...


If you run the sponge filter in another tank that is already fully cycled for two weeks, the filter should have picked up and grown enough bacteria that when you move it, you'll only see a brief spike in nitrites in your bowl, and everything should be settled down in a week or even less. You may never see nitrites at all.

If you put the sponge in a bucket with dirty tank water for a day, along with old media, you'll have seeded the sponge. Then you can put it in your bowl, and the cycle should begin. But it will still take probably a couple full weeks before it's fully cycled, and you'll need to watch the water parameters in your bowl like a hawk until the bacteria is fully established.

It all depends on what you want to do. Neither way is better, both take about the same amount of time.

If you don't add bacteria at all, the cycle will likely take around 6 weeks, because you are literally waiting for bacteria to fall from the sky into your bowl, stick to the filter, and grow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*Bacteria*



hrutan said:


> If you run the sponge filter in another tank that is already fully cycled for two weeks, the filter should have picked up and grown enough bacteria that when you move it, you'll only see a brief spike in nitrites in your bowl, and everything should be settled down in a week or even less. You may never see nitrites at all.
> 
> If you put the sponge in a bucket with dirty tank water for a day, along with old media, you'll have seeded the sponge. Then you can put it in your bowl, and the cycle should begin. But it will still take probably a couple full weeks before it's fully cycled, and you'll need to watch the water parameters in your bowl like a hawk until the bacteria is fully established.
> 
> ...


I thought that the bacteria would come from the the other filter or from the dirty water and old filter media when rinsed in a bucket??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

1st of October,
going to do a 90% wc and plot water params on spreedsheet provided to me in 'bettacare' and see what happens


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

1st October
90% water change
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrate:0ppm
so far so good


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

todays water params are:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrate: 5.0ppm
Ph: 7.6

any feedback appreciated


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's not cycled yet, since ammonia is still showing up. The nitrate test is tricky, since it often shows up in tap water.

Did you get a nitrite test as well as a nitrate test?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no havent got filter yet.
done 90% WC
and acclimatized fish.

but I think its trace ammonia in source.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, for some reason I thought you'd gotten it already, hah. Nitrate is often found in source water as well. I have about 5ppm in mine.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

the filter could be arriving any time- I will put it in cycled tank for 2 weeks to get the sponge to have bacteria on it ready for betta bowl


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

todays water parameters where:
Ammonia:0.25ppm
nitrate: 0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Filter arrived , but unfortunately the one they sent me was way too big 
back to looking for another.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I got this type for my little aquariums: http://www.amazon.com/Small-Sized-Aquarium-Sponge-Filter-XY-2835/dp/B00M08HUHQ/


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

the problem is that amazon do not ship to Portugal-
and I can not get anything from china as I then have to pay import duties when it gets to post office


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

would that one be alright in a bowl?
I am looking for one about 10-15cm high and about 5cm or so in width


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

what do you think of this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-2-4x-Aquarium-Sponge-Filter-Breeding-Biochemical-Bio-Shrimp-Fish-Tank-XY-2836-/351150075566?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&var=&hash=item51c22ceeae

how big is your little tank?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

go air pump now-
this is what I have: http://www.trixie.de/en/prod/Aquaristics_Aquarium_Air_Pump,14136

so I am looking for best sponge filter for it.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*sponge filter*



hrutan said:


> I got this type for my little aquariums: http://www.amazon.com/Small-Sized-Aquarium-Sponge-Filter-XY-2835/dp/B00M08HUHQ/


yes looking at them all , that seems to be the most suitable.
will get that one :thumbsup:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry I didn't answer! My bed time is earlier than yours, hehehe.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

good to see you back on


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so today I will be ordering my sponge filter horray....
got pump so almost already ....


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so today after not being able to read water params over the weekend-
my water readings are
ammonia: 0.50ppm
nitrate: 0ppm

would a 50%WC be recommend @ 0.50ppm ammonia?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

my new purchase
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-Drive...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item27e3675f3d


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Perfect! That should fit in your bowl just fine.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah... the other sponge was way too wide lol...
new filter already been dispatched.
air pump :tick:
need to get nitrite kit


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

October the 9th

After not reading the water for a few days, 
The readings today were really bad
ammonia: from 2.0ppm to 8.0ppm in very little time 
nitrate: 0ppm


emergency measures
100% water change + other measures


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

100% water change and now acclimatizing him


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

well he is back in his bowl with fresh water.
will do a test tomorrow and post results tomorrow.
and will add ammo-lock every day


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hopefully he will feel OK. Poor little guy. I feel your pain on the water issues - have to buy spring water for my work fish.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

it becomes too costly out here, my water is from a well/ bore hole, so no chlorine.

be getting filter soon, will run it for 2 weeks in cycled tank and then move it into bowl.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You're lucky to have the well water. Our city water here is so bad...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

we live in the countryside so there is no mains water.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So after water change 
water reading are:
ammonia:0.25ppm
nitrate: 0ppm

will add some more ammo-lock to stop it rising


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so now I have my xinyou-xy 2835 sponge filter & air pump
I have it now running in my cycled tank, will leave it there for 2-3 weeks until i return from the UK and get also my nitrite kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That's great that you got a filter, I'm sure that will make a big difference in managing your ammonia.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so water readings today 11 of October were:
ammonia: 0.25ppm
and
Nitrate: 0ppm

so I added a little more ammo-lock to keep it down


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

13th October 2014

water reading:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrate: 5.0ppm

filter still in cycled tank gathering BB


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Havent done a test for a while , so will do a 100%WC today


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am going back to England for a week, when I return I will put the filter in the fish bowl and get a nitrite test kit as well and see if that improves the water.

I am also loosing my sand substrate, because of when i syphon the water.
will have to think of getting maybe something else, possibly.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so done a 100%WC
rinsed out sand this time.
just acclimatizing him to water now


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmm, I've lost some sand in mine too, but it hasn't been a problem yet. I put way too much in the first place, heh.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Things like that are hard to get here on the Algarve, the store I got it from is quite a way from me and dont go there a lot.

sometimes they have it and when you go back they are not selling it anymore.
thats what I have to deal with here.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can always try finding playground sand. I have no idea if you'll have access to it, but hardware stores and construction supply stores around here often sell it. You would have to rinse it a lot but it does work well in aquariums. I have some in my big one because aquarium sand was much too expensive.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to agree with you there.

just tested water and:
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
nitrate: 0ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Havent done a water test for a few days after changing water.
I have just read water and found the following:
Ammonia= 0.5ppm
nitrate=0ppm


So I guess the rule of thumb is a 50%WC for a reading of 0.5ppm in ammonia.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@hrutan
Once I introduce the filter into bowl, how long before I can put Mister back in??
as the filter by that time would have been in cycled tank for 3 weeks.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can put him in right away. There's no need to wait.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Cool.
havent had time today to do WC will do a 50% tomorrow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

50% water change done and some ammo-lock added :thumbsup:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@Hrutan
So I am going on holiday tomorrow for a week
checklist for little guy:
1.- feed 5 pellets in the morning and evening instead of 3
2.- 100% water change + double dose of ammo-lock
3.-check levels and acclimatize after water change.

so this morning I feed him 5 pellets :tick:
100% water done and acclimatizing him :tick: 
added more ammo-lock :tick:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He should be okay, but are you going to have anyone check in on him while you're gone?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

No. I live with my mum alone in the country- no neighbors.

any help or suggestions in this case.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Be sure to keep the heater low in the bowl, just in case evaporation's an issue. If it's not too late for you to see this message, anyway. Otherwise, have a safe and enjoyable holiday!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just got back from holiday, and he was fine.
But the filter that was in my community tank, when I got back I found one dead platy...
so I am worried about any contamination , although the rest of the fish are fine.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome back! Glad he's doing OK. Unfortunate about the platy, hopefully it is nothing contagious.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats the problem- I dont know, do you think I should remove the filter and put it in some other water until I get the nitrite test kit??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

No. The fish that are in there have already been exposed, removing the filter will only harm your cycle. Just keep an eye on them and test the water, you might want to do a water change if you haven't done one recently.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I havent had time to do a water change yet.
I noticed that the females all had big bellies, but didnt notice any fries yet.
There are a lot in the tank and I think its just that some are getting left out.
The communal tank is a planted tank with earth substrate and proper planted aquatic plants.

I am just waiting till I get my nitrite test kit before I remove the filter.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So I now have my nitrite kit, but will not put filter in tank yet as I have some fine black and white gravel coming, so when I change the substrate I will place the filter in the tank.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That sounds pretty. Will you show us a picture when it's all done?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Of course- just done a 100% water change and acclimatizing him at mo


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunday 9th Nov.
After doing a 100% Wc from coming back off holiday, I have just tested water and I have a reading of ammonia= 0.50ppm and Nitrate= 0ppm

so I have just added a few ml. of ammo- lock until I get the new substrate and filter running in bowl.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

COMING SOON....
little guys new look accommodation...
new black & white gravel
filter...
heater and plant

will post as soon as I have acclimatized him


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Update!!!!!.......

here are some pics of his new decor arrangement


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, I love that! The black/white gravel looks nice. Does he hide in his pot?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

yes he does... he prefers it when the pot is laying down.

I did a 100% WC
I will do a full reading and post it tomorrow: Ammonia, NITRITE and nitrate


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

plant not doing so well, but with filter it may help.

just fed him which he gobbled up with no problem.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Loooove that B&W gravel.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

not sure if he likes it yet


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

14th of Novemeber

day 2 with new filter running
water test results are seeming good:
Nitrite= 0ppm
nitrate= 0ppm
Ammonia=0.25ppm( could be trace)

so very happy with results today.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

update....
ammonia did rise from 0.25 to 0.50ppm
so should I just let the BBs work on the ammonia??


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd start doing 50% water changes instead of 100%, let the BB work on the filter, but without letting the ammonia get too high.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

well I put the filter in after I did a 100% WC...
so I dont know whether to give it a bit more time


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmm. Put ammo-lock in and wait 24 hours, maybe? And then if it still tests with ammonia, you'll need to do a water change. Just be sure to keep the filter immersed.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok- I will do that now and test it tomorrow morning.
I didnt want to add any chems to it...
but on your advice I will give it ago


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The ammo-lock won't hurt anything. It's just to make the present ammonia safe for your fish. The BB will still be able to eat the ammonia; it's not going anywhere.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

cool....
will post results tomorrow...
but as we have discussed before , the ammonia is in the water source so it may not get removed


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

November 15th
Day 3 with filter:
water test shows:
NitRITE=0ppm
nitRATE=0ppm
ammonia=0.25ppm

so seems that ammonia has dropped, but will give it a bit longer, incase it increases


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

:redyay:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

16th of Novemeber
day 3 with filter:
Water test results:
NitRITE=0PPM
nitRATE=0ppm
ammonia=0.25ppm

if i need to do something please let me know.
Fasting day today


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You know what? I'd just keep on the usual water schedule, but never do a 100% change...the bacteria might be being stubborn. But given time, it will cycle. Bacteria grows. That's just kind of what it does.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So I missed a day or 2...
but..
today 18th Novemeber
water readings were:
nitrITE=0ppm
nitrATE=0ppm
Ammonia=0.25ppm

so all good still will do a 50%WC over the weekend or so


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so I missed doing the test yesterday but...
today 20th of Nov.
water test was:
NitrITE=0ppm
nitrATE=0ppm
ammonia = 0.25ppm

I will do a 50% WC this weekend


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

today- 29th of Novemeber.
As I havent tested the water for a while as I was waiting to change it but never got around doing it-.....
This morning I finally managed to do a 50% water change and will post water test results tomorrow.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Makes me wonder if that .25 is simply the test result you're going to get with your water...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

well I hadnt tested the water for about a week, as I intended to change water but never got around to doing it- but did it today- will let you know results tomorrow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Well its good news again....
After doing my 50% water change...
water test results are:
nitrITE=0ppm
nitrATE=0ppm
Ammonia=0.25ppm

and he is on his fasting day today


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

12/1/2014

water test was ...
NitrITE=0ppm
nitrATE=0ppm
ammonia = 0.25ppm

so thats good news


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems to be holding steady, anyway.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah... It really good..
I am very pleased with how its working out


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I havent been very active for a while- been busy with work so havent done much testing.
The water had turned cloudy so did a 50% water change and let the bowl overflow with water to bet any lingering bit out- will empty some out and test again tomorrow.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so after changing the water-
the water still looks a bit cloudy but my reading are:
NitrITE=0ppm
NitrATE=0ppm
Ammonia= 0.25ppm
so added a little ammo- lock too


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

Have you considered taking your water samples to a local fish store? With my API test kit my water always reads at .25 ppm from the tap or in my cycled tanks. I took a water sample to a fish shop to have it tested against my kit and there my ammonia read 0. Something to think about.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

SO I am back.
After Christmas and uptil now I had not been able to get around changing his water-
But yesterday I did a 100%WC and cleaned gravel and after testing water now my readings are:
NitrITE=0ppm
MitrATE=0ppm
Ammonia=0ppm

I did add some ammo lock to the water though and that may have helped :thumbsup:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

0, 0, 0!! Awesome!

I was just thinking about you the other day. How's your boy?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

hes fine-
I changed the water before xmas, just have only just done it, but had to do 100% because it was cloudy and the gravel was dirty.
but hes fine, water is still a bit smelly, is there anything I can put in the water to make it smell better?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

No, if it smells bad that usually means there's some decay down at the bottom. I'd increase your water changes a little bit because it's been a very long time since Christmas, and in a 2.5 I would not do it less than 1 time per week, even with a filter. Just half the water, though.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so 50% mid week and 100% end of week???


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

With a filter and 0, 0, 0 readings? 1 50% a week and that's it. You're cycled now, you don't need any more 100% changes. Just make sure there's no waste left in the sand.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok...dont forget that I did a 100% WC and added a lot of ammo lock


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ammo-lock will not change the ammonia reading in the test. :-D You're cycled and good.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

my filter has algae growing out of it


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's pretty normal. As long as it doesn't interfere with the water flow, you're fine. If it gets really gross, you can swish it around in the old tank water after you do a water change.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So end of week water test and surprised....
NitrITE=0ppm
Ammonia= 2ppm 
NitrATE=0ppm

so definite 50% water change tomorrow.

I have to admit- I do not run the filter all day- I had to replace the first one, but the new one is very powerful( same airpump)
I run it all day but unplug it during the night


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmm. You went from zero to 2? Ouch. I am wondering if, perhaps, it was not that your filter was cycled, but that your source water had improved.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Will do water change tomorrow 50%.
and that should bring it down again.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Help Needed- Ammonia still too High!!!!!!

So after doing a 50% water change - I tested the water and was shocked...
NitrITE=0PPM
Ammonia= 2-4ppm :shock:
NitrATE=5PPM

Now I am really worried- seems that I will need to do another 50% wc tomorrow or so..
hoping somebody can help me.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Cup him and do a 100% change. Rinse the sand in case there are any decaying debris. Keep the sponge filter wet while you're doing it...and test your source water.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

give me a day or so and I will give readings as soon as I do it.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

100% water change today:
wash gravel.

Just tested ammonia from source: 0ppm(yellow)
so why my reading went from 0 to say 4ppm in a week was surprising.

may have to do 2 changes a week.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So after doing a 100% Water change and cleaning gravel:
water readings are:
Ammonia= 0.25ppm
Nitrite=0ppm
nitrate=0ppm
Ph= 7.6


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Everything's back to normal, then. That's good. But, how strange that the ammonia reads 0 from the tap and .25 in your bowl AFTER a water change.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I had just done one test per week, on a saturday before doing a change on Sunday, but might do a mid week test now, just incase.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just done another test:

Ammonia=0.25ppm
nitrite=0ppm
nitrate=0ppm

he has a new friend:
MTS(malaysian trumpet snail)


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That should be fun for him, haha.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

My poor little guy hasnt been feeling himself lately.

just sits at the bottom of his tank, after doing a 100%WC and increasing the temp, there was still no improvement, he is on a fasting as he is not interested in food.
I have also given him a dose of epsom salts.. but so far no improvement.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Update...
My little guy is improving...
He is now swimming a bit more and
Has started to eat again :thumbsup:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

He seems to be getting better although, he is not as active as before...
This morning I briefly turned of filter to feed him, he swam out of his hiding place, and I only gave him one pellet, which he ate.

At present I am only feeding him 1 pellet in the morning and one in the evening.
Until hopefully he is much better.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

R.I.P little guy.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried to help him, but I think it may have been old age, he seemed to have a puffed belly.

tomorrow I am going to see if I can buy another one, not sure if it will be a crowntail, but want to get a juvenile.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry for your lost. You took care of Flames and gave him the best care he could have. May he SIP.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you.
will be looking for a juvenile tomorrow.


----------

